# alors que



## Luis_A

¿Puede traducirse _alors _como _al tiempo que_ o _al mismo tiempo_?
El contexto: "Dès cette époque, était aouligné la paradoxe consistant dans le fait que le juge ordinaire puisse écarter une loi contraire au droit communautaire, alors qu'il lui faut appliquer celle qui, par hypothèse, contreviendrait aux droits garantis, faute de pouvoir saisir le Conseil constitutionnel"
Merci d'avant!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit Luis,

Para mí, sí se puede emplear _al mismo tiempo_, o también _mientras que_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me adhiero a la segunda propuesta de Martine (mientras que).
Saludos de nuevo


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

"Alors que" (= tandis que)marca una oposición o un contraste entre lo que antecede y lo que sigue la expresión. No lo veo entonces como "al mismo tiempo", pues no nos encontramos frente a una expresión de tiempo.

"Mientras que", sí traduce correctamente esta oposición.


----------



## plague

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,

Cette phrase est-elle bien traduite svp ? Contexte crise économique.

Un millier d'entreprises durent fermer alors que seules 250 environ durent fermer pendant la même période en 2007.

Un millar de firmas acabaron teniendo que cerrar mientras que sólo unas 250 firmas quebraron durante el mismo período en 2007.


----------



## swift

Bonjour Plague,

Votre traduction est certes très efficace mais je crains que vous n'ayez surchargé la première partie de la proposition. Peut-être pourriez-vous l'alléger en traduisant "durent" par "debieron" ou par "tuvieron que". Je crois comprendre que vous avez choisi d'employer _acabar _par souci d'éviter la répetition, mais vous avez parfaitement résolu ce problème en utilisant _quebrar_ dans la deuxième partie de l'énoncé.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## soy-yo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

He aquí la frase :

*"Nous pensons qu'ils sont chez eux alors qu'ils sont dans la maison de leurs amis"* (Sketch de Splunge)

Traduction rencontrée :

Pensamos que están en su casa *mientras que* están en la casa de sus amigos.

No hay ni suposición, ni simultaneidad.
No sé si se puede guardar la misma sintaxis.

Si no la solución sería aplicar "mientras" al verbo "pensar"
*Mientras* pensamos que están en su casa, están en casa de sus amigos.

¿Alguien me podría ayudar? ¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción para expresar la frase en francés?

Gracias,


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Nous pensons qu'ils sont chez eux alors qu'ils sont dans la maison de leurs amis" (Sketch de Splunge)
> Pensamos que están en su casa mientras que están en la casa de sus amigos.
> Mientras pensamos que están en su casa, están en casa de sus amigos.


Hola:
Me resulta extraño el presente pero si hay que mantenerlo:
"pensamos que están en casa y de hecho están en casa de sus amigos".

Espera más propuestas por favor


----------



## Sebalo

_Otra posibilidad:_ "Pensamos que están en su casa _pero sin embargo_ están en casa de sus amigos."


----------



## Cenimurcia

otra opción : "..._cuando en realidad_..."


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Me resulta extraño el presente pero si hay que mantenerlo:
> "pensamos que están en casa y de hecho están en casa de sus amigos".


 
HOla,

Coincido con Tina en lo raro de mantener el presente, la idea se refleja mejor si utilizamos:

Nosotros pensando que están en su casa,

... y ellos mientras ...
...cuando en realidad ..

Saludos


----------



## soy-yo

Hola otra vez,

Aquí está el video, basta con escribir "Splunge" y "Discusión de pareja" para encontrarlo

Permite darse cuenta de la situación, y así se puede aceptar el presente en la frase.

En efecto me parece que "cuando en realidad" cae muy bien.
¿No se podría emplear sólo "cuando"?

Pensamos que están en su casa, cuando están en la casa de sus amigos (o me equivoco totalmente)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ce *alors que* à valeur adversative avec le sens de _au contraire_ se rend comme l'a si justement dit Cenimurcia par *cuando,* renforcé éventuellement par _en realidad_, _al contrario_ etc...


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Gurb,

¿Así que mi frase es correcta? : 

*"Pensamos que están en su casa, cuando están en la casa de sus amigos"*

y lo de "en realidad" es sobreentendido ¿No?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí es correcta pero queda algo ambigua ya que se puede interpretar el *cuando* en su sentido temporal; entonces aquí mejor subrayar su valor adversativo; resultará más clara la frase.


----------



## soy-yo

Sí, en el oral, no hay problema porque se acentua el "cuando" pero en el escrito más vale añadir "en realidad". ¿No?

Es lo que suelo decir pero no sé por qué empezó a surgirme una duda. Me parece que no tratan de esto en los libros de gramática.


----------



## hual

soy-yo said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He aquí la frase :
> 
> *"Nous pensons qu'ils sont chez eux alors qu'ils sont dans la maison de leurs amis"* (Sketch de Splunge)
> 
> Traduction rencontrée :
> 
> Pensamos que están en su casa *mientras que* están en la casa de sus amigos.
> 
> No hay ni suposición, ni simultaneidad.
> No sé si se puede guardar la misma sintaxis.
> 
> Si no la solución sería aplicar "mientras" al verbo "pensar"
> *Mientras* pensamos que están en su casa, están en casa de sus amigos.
> 
> ¿Alguien me podría ayudar? ¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción para expresar la frase en francés?
> 
> Gracias,


Hola
Ésta es quizá otra posibilidad:
_... *siendo que* están en casa de sus amigos._


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Les agradezco por todo. Me queda mucho más claro ahora.


----------



## montero

Mira, yo creo que en este caso una traducción adecuada es

Pensamos que están en su casa *en circunstancias que* están en la casa de sus amigos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, montero, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

¿Dónde se dice? Por esta zona (España) no sería entendido y no estoy segura de que corresponda al sentido en francés.

En francés este _alors que_ es una conjunción adversativa.

Au revoir, hasta luego
¡Feliz año!


----------



## montero

Buenas noches, Cintia&Martine, gracias por la bienvenida,

En Chile empleamos la expresión "en circunstancias que" o mejor: "en circunstancias de que" entre dos oraciones de sentido contrapuesto, y por eso me atrevería a insistir en que sí corresponde al sentido en francés.

No se usa en el lenguaje corriente, es más bien una expresión culta.  Me sorprende saber que en España no sería entendido; siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

¡Feliz año para ti también!


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

En fin de cuenta, según he comprobado, parece que lo que más se usa en este caso, como lo ha dicho Gurb y según las ocurrencias en Internet es :

Pensábamos que estaban en su casa *cuando en realidad* estaban en la casa de sus amigos.
Pensábamos que estaban en su casa *mientras que en realidad* estaban en la casa de sus amigos.

Quizás en el oral se pueda eludir el "*en realidad*" con la condición de enfatizar el "*cuando*"


----------



## miloune85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Me está costando traducir este texto. Creo que habría que considerar la posibilidad de que el autor haya formulado mal la frase. El valor del alors que no me parece ni de simultaneidad ni de oposición. Creéis que habría que usar otro coordinante para estos dos sintagmas? Mi idea: una acción le sigue a otra.​ 
Les enfant roulent à terre *alors que* l’un d'eux a le dessus​sur l’autre.
Los niños ruedan por los suelos, *acto seguido* uno de ellos predomina sobre el otro.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

miloune85 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> 
> 
> *Hilos unidos*​
> Me está costando traducir este texto. Creo que habría que considerar la posibilidad de que el autor haya formulado mal la frase. El valor del alors que no me parece ni de simultaneidad ni de oposición. Creéis que habría que usar otro coordinante para estos dos sintagmas? Mi idea: una acción le sigue a otra.​
> Les enfant roulent à terre *alors que* l’un d'eux a le dessus​sur l’autre.
> Los niños ruedan por los suelos, *acto seguido* uno de ellos predomina sobre el otro.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Hola miloune,
Había contestado a esta pregunta cuando el hilo fue desplazado. Evidentemente se ha hablado mucho de _*alors que*..._ y es lógico que se desplace aquí la pregunta. Yo también veo un poco raro en esta frase en particular la simple traducción a "mientras que". Había apuntado por tanto, que coïncidía totalmente con tu análisis. **** Limitarse a la pregunta del hilo (Norma 2) Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## joa22co

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos
Me podrían confirmar la traducción de esta frase? **** Una pregunta por hilo. Martine (Mod...) no estoy segura de interpretar correctamente la locucion "Alors que"  Mil gracias

"*Alors qu'*une idéologie, en elle-même, sonne toujours plein, dérisoire et abondante, par sa presence dans le roman, elle se met à parler de ses absences"
Esta función es, al mismo tiempo, una disfunción; el texto es ideológico y crítico a la vez: “*A pesar de que* una ideología, en sí misma, siempre suena cargada, irrisoria y abundante, debido a su presencia en la novela, ella se pone a hablar de sus ausencias” (Macherey, 1966, 1970: 155).


----------



## Fandeceline

Bonjour,

j'aurais besoin de votre aide pour traduire "alors que" dans la phrase suivante :
"des conséquences considérables pour l'économie du pays qui peine à surmonter la crise, et *alors que* le gouvernement s'est engagé à réduire les déficits (...)"

Ici, "alors que" n'a pas, selon moi, une valeur d'opposition. Faut-il tout simplement le traduire par "*cuando*" tel que : "cuando el gobierno se compromete a reducir los déficits públicos" ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Faut-il tout simplement le traduire par "*cuando*"


Oui car il a une valeur adversative.
*cuando
3* conj. Con valor *adversativo, equivale a "siendo así que": _"No sé cómo se atreve a censurarte, cuando él hace lo mismo. Me pide cuentas cuando soy yo quien tiene derecho a pedírselas a él"._M.Moliner.


----------



## SweetDaffodilus

Bonsoir Fandeceline,

Je ne sais pas si c'est une faute mais dans la phrase à traduire, après la virgule il y a la conjonction "et" donc à mon avis cela marque une transition et il manque la suite de la phrase auquel "alors que" est relié...

Cela dit, la locution adverbiale "alors que" ne marque pas uniquement l'opposition entre deux actions ou faits mais également la simultanéité entre deux choses qui ont lieu en même temps.

Ici un lien : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/alors_que

Salut!


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Cela dit, la locution adverbiale "alors que" ne marque pas uniquement  l'opposition entre deux actions ou faits mais également la simultanéité  entre deux choses qui ont lieu en même temps.


Tu as parfaitement raison. Souvent ces deux nuances sont plus ou moins présentes avec valeur à la fois adversative et temporelle (au moment où); c'est pour cela que *cuando*, qui a aussi ces deux valeurs, convient bien.


----------



## izaar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Hola. Otra vez con el 'alors que', en la frase siguiente.:

 Alors que la Pologne s’apprête à se lancer dans le nucléaire pour suppléer la manque de charbon dans les décennies à venir, l’Allemagne aura 25 réacteurs nucléaires à moins de 50 kilomètres de ses frontières.


Mi propuesta de traducción es:
Ya que Polonia se dispone a utilizar la energía nuclear para suplir la falta de carbon de los próximos decenios, Alemania tendrá 25 reactores nucleares a menos de 50 kilómetros de sus fronteras.


Las típicas 'aunque', 'mientras que' no me  parecen correctas porque no veo una oposición de posturas, sino que la  2ª es una consecuencia de la 1ª.

En un post anterior ha salido la posible traducción 'siendo que', que me parece también válida para este caso, aunque me parece mejor 'Ya que'. 

¿Es correcto?, ¿se puede utilizar?
Un saludo


​


----------



## Pavas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut!
En la siguiente frase "alors qu'aucune ne s'est créée", no me queda claro la conjunción "alors que" puesto que dependiendo si es va a dar un sentido positivo o negativo tendrá un significado distinto. En el contexto sería: "Or nombreuses sont les espèces, alors qu'aucune ne s'est créée, qui ont disparu depuis des siècles". 

Mi propuesta sería - mientras que ninguna (sentido negativo de "aucune") o - aunque no (sentido positivo de "aucune").

¿Qué proponéis?


Merci d'avant!


----------



## Marie3933

Pavas said:


> Mi propuesta sería - mientras que ninguna...
> o - aunque...


La idea es de oposición, no de concesión. Es ésta :
Muchas especies han desaparecido *mientras que* ninguna ha aparecido / ...desaparecido; *en cambio* ninguna ha aparecido.

"aucun(e)" es negativo.


----------



## angelabeuz

yo más bien diria que la traducción es MIENTRAS QUE


----------



## filu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no empieces otro nuevo. Gracias.​
Hola, no acabo de entender la siguiente frase, me lía el conector "alors que".


"Mais le bilan aurait pu être plus monstrueux encore : parmi les 13 bombes identifiées par la police espagnole, trois n’ont pas fonctionné alors qu’elles auraient dû frapper la foule en fuite et les premiers sauveteurs, alors que le retard d’un train pris pour cible a évité qu’il n’explose en gare." (_Maj EMG Ludovic Monnerat_)


Entiendo lo que quiere decir, he segmentado la frase, pero no sabría qué conectores emplear en castellano, ¿alguien me podría ayudar?

Sin embargo el balance podría haber sido mucho peor todavía.
De las 13 bombas que identificó la policía, tres no funcionaron.
Estas deberían haber estallado sobre la multitud espantada y sobre los primeros equipos de rescate.
Un tren que había sido tomado como objetivo llegó con retraso, hecho que evitó que explotara en la estación.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

No soy nativa, por lo que...
Traduciría el primer "alors que por "cuando" y el segundo como lo hiciste por ...un punto.

Pero ten cuidado; si dices "un tren" te refieres a otro. Aquí, se trata del mismo tren que por suerte y por el retraso que tenía aún no había llegado a la estación (me imagino que te refieres a la de Atocha)
"En fuite" no es "espantada"...aunque si está huyendo no es riendo, por supuesto

La frase está muy mal escrita y la has segmentado perfectamente


----------



## filu

Muchas gracias. 
Sigo reflexionando en cómo solucionar esta frase.


----------



## Nircolartor

Hola, me parece que _alors que _tiene aquí un sentido como _puesto que_ o _ya que_, y me pregunto si es una posible traducción:

Ce qu'il a fait au PSG est extraordinaire et, chaque fois qu'un bruit annonçait que l'on songeait à quelqu'un d'autre, ça me faisait de la peine *alors que *son travail et sa réussite sont incontestables.

¿Me equivoco en mi interpretación? 

Gracias.


----------



## jprr

Nircolartor said:


> ¿Me equivoco en mi interpretación?


Sí. "alors que" indica una oposición:  aunque / cuando en realidad ....


----------



## hual

Nircolartor said:


> Hola, me parece que _alors que _tiene aquí un sentido como _puesto que_ o _ya que_, y me pregunto si es una posible traducción:
> 
> Ce qu'il a fait au PSG est extraordinaire et, chaque fois qu'un bruit annonçait que l'on songeait à quelqu'un d'autre, ça me faisait de la peine *alors que *son travail et sa réussite sont incontestables.
> 
> ¿Me equivoco en mi interpretación?
> 
> Gracias.


Hola,

Creo comprender por qué lo interpretas de esa manera y trataré de explicártelo. En mi opinión, la subordinada adversativa _alors que son travail et sa réussite sont incontestables_ no debería ocupar el último lugar en este enunciado, ya que lo que en ella se dice se contrapone con la subordinada sustantiva_ que l'on songeait à quelqu'un d'autre_ y no con la oración principal _ça me faisait de la peine_. Efectivamente, si quisiéramos añadir algo a dicha oración principal, sólo cabría una expresión causal, algo como _puisque son travail et sa réussite sont incontestables. _

_Ce qu'il a fait au PSG est extraordinaire et, chaque fois qu'un bruit annonçait que l'on songeait à quelqu'un d'autre, *alors que *son travail et sa réussite sont incontestables, ça me faisait de la peine._


----------



## jprr

hual said:


> _Ce qu'il a fait au PSG est extraordinaire et, chaque fois qu'un bruit annonçait que l'on songeait à quelqu'un d'autre, *alors que *son travail et sa réussite sont incontestables, ça me faisait de la peine._


----------



## Nircolartor

Merci!


----------

